# Post your 2013 hunting pics!



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok folks...let's see em! 2013 hunting pics....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 18, 2011)

Newf said:


> Ok folks...let's see em! 2013 hunting pics....


Unfair, look at the green on those roosters. I've shot some pretty ugly roisters this year, no pics. Where are you hunting?


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's Daisy "going" and "coming" last week on a quick, morning goose hunt.

*"going"*









*"coming"*









*"Daisy's hide"*









*"the setup"*









*"the natural blind"*









*"view from the blind"*


----------



## Widows Son (Jun 9, 2013)

Our 13 month olds first season


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Blacktail #54 in the books yesterday. Great story. Got up real early, found a skid road, shot it, took it home. Medium size deer, not bad for a fork. 

/paul


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Our first ever successful solo hunt










He has to keep an eye on me when there aren't any birds










Our first group hunt


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

Here are some from dove season.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a few of our better hunts........good times coming December!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Today was last of goose......now bring on some migrators. Jim


----------



## fishdogcnc (Feb 24, 2012)

lol you guys r killin me I hunted for a week and only got 3 ducks its been a tough year for me so far


----------



## Newf (Jul 13, 2010)

Great pics so far! Keep 'em coming!

Here's a early season duck hunt pic:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here are a few pics of some ruffed grouse from this year. Scoop is 9 years now, hard to believe. One of the best mountain grouse dogs I've owned. Special as well is I hunt them with my grandpa Cantrells shotgun that I grew up watching him hunt grouse with. 

/paul


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Terrible picture but a couple doe kept flirting with the dog this morning. I tried talking some sense into 'em in my outside voice but they persisted.

Heard a splash in the pond behind me, so left the deer, snuck up to my gun - popped the bird shown as he took flight and then turned back to the deer. They were still hanging behind the blind.

Now I'm gonna feel guilty eating them in a month or so.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Pictures of my herd after some successful hunts.


----------



## jpws (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## straightsix (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here is a pic of one of my client dogs. 181 birds in 4 days

/Paul


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

jpws said:


>


Now there's a lab that will get in the cover....love it!! Jim


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

jpws said:


>


That got a big time smile from me....I would be giving that dog some of that pheasant. Kudos man...


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Posted this pic on a different thread a while back but it was a good morning with my father and 15 yo son so I'll post it up again. My fathers bitch "Trip" is on the left my boy "Cal" is on the right. Nice mixed bag of puddlers. The camo in the middle is my old mans carhartt vest he bought many years ago. Old school camo pattern before it was old school. Great morning with the man that taught me everything and my son who's learning one of outdoors greatest traditions. I'm a proud son and father 

Danny


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

jpws said:


> http://s30.photobucket.com/user/hogwild02j/media/photo_zpsa35c0043.jpg.html


Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

Put my shotgun down for camera yesterday






















Second before flushing a rooster, Finley = very happy me today


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

^^^^^^Very  
Danny


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

*North Dakota Ducks - Emmy's first real hunting trip*

We just got back from this hunting trip. The first day, we could tell that Emmy wondered why the heck we were in this freezin' 28 degree cornfield. Then John shot the first mallard and it all became clear   








Emmy's new neoprene vest.
Must have for this Florida dog!








Emmy with a fat Dakota mallard.








She could do this all day.








Lesser Canadian Goose


Randall, John and Emmy
(probably our Christmas Card)


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Been a tough and strange year around here so far. Not much to show for it so far either in pictures or meat in the freezer.


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice pictures everyone. Here's a few pictures that I have shot so far this season.




























Bailey on the front of my boat


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)




----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

My solo hunt the day after loosing my Callie Roo. I think she had a hand in it. The last goose was banded. It was over a small pond Callie's mom got the retrieves she never handled a goose till that day and did great on the retrieves. To my surprise she took the back command like a pro. It was all smiles and tears at the same time. One of my most memorable hunts.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> View attachment 15687
> 
> 
> Today was last of goose......now bring on some migrators. Jim


Jim North Zone closes on the 3rd. Keep at it.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

thelast2 said:


> View attachment 15690
> View attachment 15691
> View attachment 15692
> View attachment 15693
> Pictures of my herd after some successful hunts.


Ok I'm a yellow dog guy, but that Black dog on the 4 wheeler is beautiful. WOW!!!!!


----------



## 36bound (Feb 12, 2013)

My AKC/UKC Hunt Test "challenged" 16 month old.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

metalone67 said:


> Ok I'm a yellow dog guy, but that Black dog on the 4 wheeler is beautiful. WOW!!!!!


Thanks, I too prefer yellows, but have managed to accumulate every color. That little black dog is my youngest female Trixie at only 1.5 yrs. She is 65lb fireball, this has been her first real hunting season so she is just starting to figure out the game.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

thelast2 said:


> Thanks, I too prefer yellows, but have managed to accumulate every color. That little black dog is my youngest female Trixie at only 1.5 yrs. She is 65lb fireball, this has been her first real hunting season so she is just starting to figure out the game.


I know of a really nice yellow that would make her a great date.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

36bound said:


> My AKC/UKC Hunt Test "challenged" 16 month old.
> View attachment 15735
> View attachment 15736
> View attachment 15737
> ...


From the grouse woods, to the grasslands, to the blind. That there is my kind of dog.


----------



## 36bound (Feb 12, 2013)

metalone67 said:


> From the grouse woods, to the grasslands, to the blind. That there is my kind of dog.


This is why we love our retrievers. They're *great* in a few environments and pretty darn good in most other environments.


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Last Sunday - Only two we saw all day.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Early goose pic.
4th limit in 4 different days.








2nd day of duck season.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

*A few from this season*








2 bands 
















1 duck band








todays haul with 3 bands


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey you mind picking out the ones without bands... give them a chance to make it down south.... haha that is pretty impressive congrats!


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

DSO said:


> Posted this pic on a different thread a while back but it was a good morning with my father and 15 yo son so I'll post it up again. My fathers bitch "Trip" is on the left my boy "Cal" is on the right. Nice mixed bag of puddlers. The camo in the middle is my old mans carhartt vest he bought many years ago. Old school camo pattern before it was old school. Great morning with the man that taught me everything and my son who's learning one of outdoors greatest traditions. I'm a proud son and father
> 
> Danny


Nothing wrong with that old school stuff. Still wear it and it still brings in the geese. Don't think they pay too much attention to trends


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Gary M said:


> Nothing wrong with that old school stuff. Still wear it and it still brings in the geese. Don't think they pay too much attention to trends


You got that right Gary. My Grandfather used to say that some lures catch fish other lures catch fishermen. I believe the same is true of camo as well ;-)

Danny


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Erik Nilsson said:


> View attachment 15784
> 
> 2 bands
> 
> ...


Dude, you either photoshopped your dog and made it smaller or those are some HUGE geese :shock::shock::shock:!!!
Very nice!

Danny


----------



## jpws (Mar 26, 2012)

jd6400 said:


> Now there's a lab that will get in the cover....love it!! Jim



6 straight days in the milo in SD will do a number on the eyes! It was her first hunt and she had quite the time. The vet said to coat it with neosporin and vaseline after each run so id cake it on and off we went.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

These are awesome pics! I'm jealous. Dumb question....what's the difference between a banded and not banded duck or goose?


----------



## Brad n Drake (Apr 22, 2008)

suepuff said:


> These are awesome pics! I'm jealous. Dumb question....what's the difference between a banded and not banded duck or goose?


Bands are put on to research migration patterns. It's sort of a trophy for waterfowlers. You call in the band number or punch it in online I think and they send you a certificate of where the bird is from and how old. I shot a snow goose from the arctic one time. Pretty cool.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

jpws said:


> 6 straight days in the milo in SD will do a number on the eyes! It was her first hunt and she had quite the time. The vet said to coat it with neosporin and vaseline after each run so id cake it on and off we went.


Been there done that!!!! Nice job... Jim


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

last eve watching da bears grate some cheese, I got a hankering for some cheetos.
eased up quiet like and snuck to the cupboard. tip toe back to the chair and ever so quiet opened the bag.
had to snap the photo with the telephone.
are you able to tell what dog hunted all morning and what dog did not?


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's a few pics from this morning.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow....Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't have anything fancy. Got these about a week ago.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

His first hunt out of the blind and first real retrieve! Couldnt be any happier on how he is coming along. Still work in progress but ready for the future.






Teal season was a blast! Not alot of birds but he did retrieve a few with a little help.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Hogie (Oct 22, 2012)

Halloween day Blacktail









First hunt for Pup she did Great 12 successful retrieves


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

That's a really nice blacktail!! Congrats!


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Today.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Will a video do ?
http://youtu.be/dnovRD5aKQM


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Tim, that was cool


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Specks! Im Jealous, never shot one, Nice shoot!


----------



## goin2drt (May 9, 2008)

TIM DOANE said:


> Will a video do ?
> http://youtu.be/dnovRD5aKQM


That was awesome. Thanks for sharing and that go pro footage on your dog was AWESOME.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Jake Scott and his very first pheasants....with his Chessie, Angel II. I think he looks pretty happy!


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Pirates Admiral Of The Black MH (Pitch)



FC Glen Lake's Lion Pride (Piper) 




GR8LND Gonna Get Me Some (Peace)


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Just another afternoon in Paradise we call the duck farm.








dont know if hes waiting on birds or breakfast??


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

That video was great! Man you guys have some unbelievable duck hunting in the midwest.


----------



## doverstreet (May 23, 2013)

Tim, awesome video!!!!


----------



## RMC$$$ (Oct 1, 2012)

Here are a few of my favorite.


----------



## scothuffman (Nov 14, 2012)

Franco said:


>


gotta love the face paint on the dog on the right.


----------



## Robflash33 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

scothuffman said:


> gotta love the face paint on the dog on the right.


I got a kick out of that too. She's a young female that belongs to the gentleman with the whistle around his neck. He's the same guy in the Duck Dynasty episode where Si is looking for a retriever. He's the guy at a kennel showing different dogs to Si. 

Birds were shot Saturday through Tuesday morning just north of Mer Rouge, Louisiana near Monroe.


----------



## duk-it (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's a swamp hunt for ducks and a river hunt for geese.


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

Great photos folks, it gives us all a little hope that the world is still good!


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

Youth season in Georgia. First five birds of the seasons picked up.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

Youth hunt in MS. It was both of these youngin's first hunt. My pup is on the right, a friend's on the left.









Mallard shoot in Kansas.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

Youth hunt in MS. It was both of these youngin's first hunt. My pup is on the right, a friend's on the left.

View attachment 16133


Mallard shoot in Kansas.

View attachment 16134


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Hank 20 months old.
This picture turned out really well, of both dog and duck.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Pelee island, Lake Erie Bluebills, Lake Ontario Bluebills, (My son at a friends hunt camp)


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

A guy I know shot this 10 pointer during the shotgun hunt. Look closely.


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Scott Adams said:


> A guy I know shot this 10 pointer during the shotgun hunt. Look closely.


What is it a third ear or fith leg.lol


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Scott Adams said:


> A guy I know shot this 10 pointer during the shotgun hunt. Look closely.


Is that photoshopped, or for real?


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

My girl brought me back a honker this afternoon with some jewelry on it.







I called them and it was banded on June 17, 2009 in Nye County Nevada. I got it in the Bitterroot Valley Montana. 

On a side note my buddy went to Canada a few weeks ago and got a snow and it was banded on Wrangle Island Russia in 2007. That is pretty cool.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Is that photoshopped, or for real?


5th leg. It's real.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Scott Adams said:


> 5th leg. It's real.


Thats creepy. A little mini leg coming out of the neck!!


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

It would make and interesting mount.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Heart N Soul’s Pocket Change, CD SH 
I love this shot - my husband sent it to me from his cell in the day break on opening morning. Barely light ... They both had fun getting muddy in the swamp  

Home with a wood duck limit


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Scott Adams said:


> 5th leg. It's real.


Wow, that's amazing. 

Good pics everyone. Keep them coming.


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Getting ready to start on ducks. This is a buck that my girl helped find for a buddy. She's a trackin fool.


And my bow kill 8 pointer on my birthday.


----------



## straightsix (Feb 17, 2013)

Trigger on his 1 yr old birthday









Not the best ducks but Trig didn't seem to care. Made every retrieve and never had to get in the boat to recover a bird. Also, Cedar point in the background


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

TIM DOANE said:


> Will a video do ? http://youtu.be/dnovRD5aKQM


 OMG, love it! The go pro on dog in fast motion, can I say awesome! All these pictures on this thread are great. Thanks all for sharing


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

s the pups first goose hunt on water.


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Bus with a Central IL Drake Mallard Nov 23, 2013*









Here's Bus with a drake Mallard from this Saturday's hunt. Special thanks to my buddy Tim Rider for a great hunt. (and to Linus for sharing his spot and his stuff)


----------



## goin2drt (May 9, 2008)

BILL NE NY said:


> s the pups first goose hunt on water.


What a great pic. Your dog has a little look to him. Kind of like "that's right those are my birds and I am a badass". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Got a mixed bag the other day...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Same spot, just across the slough the next day...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Same spot, just across the slough the next day...


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Fantastic pictures folks...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

twas a good day on napi.


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

heres axel at 8 months old!!! Great day, thankful for my buddy leaving his very good dog at home so axel can have first hunt alone.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

this is a pic of the mixing board d j jaydee mac operated at the big blind timer hole at the greentree club. we put greenheads on the dance floor while i was "scratchin' and rappin'!"


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

It's fun seeing all the different duck species from all across the country...


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

He did great. Didn't even need to blow the whistle and the remote stayed in the shell bag.

4 Blinds and 1 Mark. One Blind was a True Cold Blind @ around 70 yds. None of us saw the bird go down. As we were leaving we kept looking over there asking ourselves if that was a dead duck. I lined him up, (he couldn't really see it but took a good line)sent him to it and about half way he saw it and he sure enough bought back a dead duck LOL!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Dustin D said:


> He did great. Didn't even need to blow the whistle and the remote stayed in the shell bag.
> 
> 4 Blinds and 1 Mark. One Blind was a True Cold Blind @ around 70 yds. None of us saw the bird go down. As we were leaving we kept looking over there asking ourselves if that was a dead duck. I lined him up, (he couldn't really see it but took a good line)sent him to it and about half way he saw it and he sure enough bought back a dead duck LOL!


They are tiny birds, but I love Green Wing Teal. The only bird I ever mounted was a beautiful drake GWT...


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

John Robinson said:


> They are tiny birds, but I love Green Wing Teal. The only bird I ever mounted was a beautiful drake GWT...


 I like them Teal me! Can fit about 5 whole in my Black Pot just right


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

As far as table fare them GW's are as good as they come.... 

Nice pics everyone...


Richard


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

goin2drt said:


> What a great pic. Your dog has a little look to him. Kind of like "that's right those are my birds and I am a badass". Thanks for sharing.


Sage swam after one a good 150 yds across the pond and then goose went up in the woods she chased it up the bank and brought it back a lot of heart for a 9 month old really surprised me.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

My guy in the pheasant fields in Kansas.









Hoping to get on a big group of geese in the AM. Have a bitch in whelp right now. 4 pups here out of 9 on the x-Ray. Will either post puppy pics or goose pics later today!


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

9 pups by 5am & 4 geese by 8


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice looking deer in this thread!


----------



## harleymonster (Jan 5, 2013)

Not a productive morning but I was finally able to bring him hunting!


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Little afternoon boat ride!








Marley with a good retrieve!


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Goose Action from the Gopro


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

Left to right: two greys, one black, two gw teal, seven green heads, and three hens AND one busted tire...it's never easy, is it. The day before Thanksgiving. Ducks for dinner!!!


----------



## mudminnow (Oct 20, 2011)

Sage had a fun opening morning...


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Belles 4 birds so far for the season


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

some more fun







El







Elvis on a snow covered morning


----------



## armont (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Nov 23 Arkansas.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Nov 23 Arkansas.


----------



## RMC$$$ (Oct 1, 2012)

Here are a few from last week.


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

Some more game pics


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

We had a great morning!


----------



## Headgear (May 22, 2011)

Here is Hattie on a cold day in North Dakota during her first seaon. she retrieved a three man limit of bluebills and a mixed bag of teal, mallards, and redheads. She is currently in Texas with Tim Springer.


----------



## dgengr (Nov 28, 2012)

First ever duck hunt, and had to run all blinds from a pit with no dogbox.... 55 birds in the freezer


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Jay how wide is your Mulie?


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

dgengr said:


> View attachment 16282
> View attachment 16283
> View attachment 16284
> First ever duck hunt, and had to run all blinds from a pit with no dogbox.... 55 birds in the freezer


Good job Gus! We are expecting his debut in Seasoned this spring!


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

he was 27 " inside, weighed 315. From the north Texas, Dalhart area. First mule deer I have shot!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Jay Brown said:


> he was 27 " inside, weighed 315. From the north Texas, Dalhart area. First mule deer I have shot!


That's a lotta meat!


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

CH WR Chesaka Zoe's Bruin Hilde WDX hunting with me this fall near Eureka, Alaska.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

*This past Sunday, Good for Indiana standards,,,*

Good all around hunt, 11 ducks, 1 goose, a long blind retrieve, and everyone is happy.

1st pic is the days bag, 2nd is the ride home. She's just a loving kind of dog, saying Thanks.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

September teal season was also gator season, so the coyote saw precious little deep water work:


He was ferried across our pothole by boat to pick up what fell on the flotant around it:




Or chauffeured to deep water birds:




Reckon he enjoyed the freedom of afternoon hunts in shallow flooded pasture most:


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

The first split of "big duck" season brought colder, safer water, but still more little ducks than big to our area:


Mallards were at a premium:


and wood ducks uncommonly common:


Then, too, there were a few specklebellied geese:




and even a blue:


Overall, a weak season, numerically, but we passed a pretty fine time and are looking forward to opening the second split Saturday.


----------



## Vammy (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got back from South Dakota. It was tough the 1st couple of days, basically a bird or 2 per guy per day. After the hunt crew left, Carver and I hunted alone on Tuesday; one of those banner days of 18 degrees, light snow and light wind...took all day, but we had a good time.


----------



## Jswann (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

Last hunt on little creek before final freeze.


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

I see jewelry!!


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

3 of us got our limit this morning. 12 hit the ground.


----------



## Geese Police (Jul 18, 2010)

Albino Canada


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

BILL NE NY said:


> Last hunt on little creek before final freeze.


Let me guess. The name on the band is "Sal Cozzolino"...right? Just kidding. I think he retired.

Chris


----------



## jpws (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Rick Hall, always canine eye-candying out on your photos - and crusty narrative too.

Here's "Take It - or Take* 'em - *Easy" and apropos the old Eagles' lyrics, "running down the road trying to loosen her load" - 










- "takin' 'em easy" as in easy shooting from my front yard, loosening her load as in so she can run back down the road (traffic "under caution" as they in NASCAR) and get the second black goose that filled the limit











Polite British dog there, too, but I can promise you she ain't stopping to take tea...










MG


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Got in after dark, so a suck pic.


----------



## goin2drt (May 9, 2008)

jpws said:


>


That is a great picture.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

This... ^^^^^^^^ = Awesome Pic....



Richard


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

Great day in Kansas.


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is a picture series from the Maine coast.


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

A couple more from the coast. Some amazing sunrises lately.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

A couple of pics from Saturday morning. 15 Canada's by 9 am. A good morning. I'm the guy in the snow camo on the bottom right of picture 1. My old man is standing behind me.

Danny


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

67 reasons you should call Prairie Thunder Outfitters.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

42 more reasons! This hunt was fun. Snowing hard, tall corn stalks, 7 man duck limit & 2 lessers in an hour and a half.


----------



## Mlindsey (Dec 23, 2013)

Opening Day 2013 in Oklahoma.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Gumbo and some ducks.


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

Another sweet morning in the swamps of Virginia...Dec 23, 2013...Christmas Eve Eve.


----------



## Richard McCullough (Sep 22, 2009)

Pic from the end of our Swan hunt


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

Here are some highlights from this year. I was lucky enough to have my dad come out on two different occasions and hunt with the kids and I. He came out in the Spring for a few hunts and then during the early honker season.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)




----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)




----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

South Dakota November 2013


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

A fun hunt here in south Texas on Christmas eve morning.


----------



## Widows Son (Jun 9, 2013)

My 15 month old partner waiting patiently.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Mosby and his doves. All three of them.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Tough hunting in SWLA.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Not quite as grand as some already posted, but any with my Nala (who has CCL tears in both knees) is a good one to me. ;-)


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW...I mean WOW!!!! I feel privileged to be part of the elite per say....Meaning...knowing what life is all about.  My hat is off to you folks.....Thank You from the bottom of my heart and I hope those who want to try the great outdoors with kin, please do...I really believe you won't regret it.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

*2013 pics*


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

J Hoggatt said:


> h


Hey John it looks like your dog is banded!!Haha


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Great pics!!!!


Richard


----------



## Mstormc (Feb 18, 2010)

Day after xmas hunt.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Leisurely afternoon!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shadow and me with two limits
http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab247/waynenutt/Shadowandme_zps6e31b4b7.jpg
Shadow watching decoys
http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab247/waynenutt/Shadowduckhuntingagain_zps812f9390.jpg


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice pics !!!!!!!! Love seeing what dogs are bred to do.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Traps last trophy pic of 2013.
Hopefully, today he'll have a new one to start the year out with.


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

Hoss , me and Zack,Christmas Hunt in South Texas


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Sat and Scouted for ducks, and since Trap was such a good boy, shot 2 geese for him to retrieve.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Geese Police said:


> View attachment 16453
> 
> 
> Albino Canada


That's neat!


----------



## JB23 (Jan 2, 2014)

good pics gents


----------



## JB23 (Jan 2, 2014)

goin2drt said:


> That is a great picture.


Awesome picture


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Here's a few pics from some recent hunts.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

Picture taken during a recent mallard hunt by a good friend of mine.


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's our last hunt of the year and the best also.
My buddy and I took turns, one duck at a time.
8 drake mallards and 4 drake pintails.


----------



## OSO-Buck (Apr 26, 2012)

Few pictures from our adventures here in NY!


----------



## Victoria Jones (May 29, 2010)




----------



## caniac1976 (Mar 14, 2013)

This is my dog Emma Lou she's 2 and it's her second season. She had only messed around in the yard a few times with a goose and could only get her to drag it a couple of feet but on the day the first pic was taken you would have thought she did it all the time.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

*MS Hunts*

Couple of recent hunts at our MS farm. Season has been pretty good & we will finish it off this week.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

​


----------



## Flush (Mar 12, 2012)

Heres here's a few of my boy Roux, his second season and almost 2 years old.


----------



## Henry Hayter (Apr 3, 2009)

A good morning in Saskatchewan.


----------



## plhsurfer (Feb 27, 2012)

A few pics from this year


----------



## gib (Sep 5, 2006)

*Jeter*

Jeter after a quick morning's work....2-man limit by sunrise


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yesterday in the snow!






 grays, mallards, widgeon, and geese. 28 birds total. Super super hunt!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

*Duck Club of Oklahoma pics*

Got a weekend left, but here are some of the many limits we were blessed to harvest this year. Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu retrieved many of them.






































The last one is to see if you are awake.....


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim,

That last one must be the other guide you told us about that we never met. 

I'm trying to upload some pics form our trip we just took with you and they're too large! I need to do some work on them to get them loaded. 

We had a great hunt with you!



Chris


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Tim West said:


> Got a weekend left, but here are some of the many limits we were blessed to harvest this year. Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu retrieved many of them.
> View attachment 16977
> View attachment 16978
> View attachment 16979
> ...


Fully awake and at attention now!
Thanks Tim


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hilde and her duck.*

CH WR Chesaka Zoe's Bruin Hilde WDX with her duck. I was proud of my 8-year-old girl who had to break ice to get this bird _ a first for her.


----------



## rotcsig443 (Apr 8, 2013)

A few hunts from this year. Good times with family. Even got two of our new pups, Daisy (YF) and Ace (BM) on their first birds.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Two limits from yesterday morn. Jason, Shadow and me.


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Duxbwar (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

chocolate milk, donuts & wood ducks


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

*Photo from todays hunt*


----------



## Ethompson63 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ky Hunting with Addie


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

First European Tower shoot from this weekend. Difficult to find the birds with the dogs working in deep snow and windy conditions (25+ mph). Plus with limited training this winter due to the cold I was very pleased with how well Blue worked. In between sessions he went to another station and stole one of their brids and brought it back!! 18 shooters with 9 dogs were able to kill/retrieve 86/100 birds. We both had a blast!


----------

